

Show HN: Nuevo Cloud - File Storage using WebDAV - rgbrenner
https://www.nuevocloud.com

======
rgbrenner
I built this solo.. it took about a year to get it this far. Feedback is
appreciated.

I wrote the filesystem, webdav server, and a web framework (used for the
website and webdav server).

Written in C... and it runs on Debian + Apache + PostgreSQL

The filesystem has support for dedup, encryption, end-to-end checksumming, and
a few other features. Copy-on-write... so it keeps a complete history of
changes. It uses the userid + filename + date/time to reference files, so the
complete history is accessible. The history is controlled by the "erase delay"
setting right now, but I plan to create a nicer interface for it later (so you
can browse your files at any point in time).

When files are uploaded, control is passed from the WebDAV server to the fs..
so files are encrypted as they're uploaded.

So what do you think?

~~~
quchen
The most important question: can you, the provider, see/decrypt any data?

~~~
rgbrenner
I was waiting for this question... The encryption is done on the server.. so
it is possible to decrypt the data. However, I haven't written any tools to do
that; I certainly don't think I have any right to look at what you store, nor
is it useful to me in any way; and I am serious about the ToS -- decrypting
the data requires a valid subpoena.

Also you can use client-side encryption (which I cannot decrypt). Everything
else will still work -- dedup, history, etc.

